# Webcaster Gun



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Thinking about getting one this year, 

What are peoples opnion on it? 

How well do the webs stay up if outside or got rained on??

Thanks!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't own one but was thinking of building one from a hot glue gun.

Where were you going to purchase from? What's the cost?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I built my own 60W one last year for $10, and a storm rolled in on Halloween night bringing both rain and wind. The webs stay put GREAT. Though, standard glue sticks do yellow in the sun. 

I'ld build a much bigger one now, and plan to next year, even. 

These are the morning after the wind and rain...




















This bunch blew all over and got tangled up in the grapes behind. (previously down to the ground) Actually looks better... 









Previous to this, we had a display out front for 10 days that had a lot of webs. At around a week in, they had started to show some real weathering. It mostly just added to the effect, however.

In fact, I still have a gob of webs up in a tree, all yellowed, and tangled in with the leaves that fell and stuck in it, that I'm just leaving. 

It DOES NOT like to come off of fences, siding, etc that you might get it on without getting up close and scrubbing/scraping it off, however. 

If you're able, I'ld suggest building one yourself. If you're wary of that, there's several options on the market for fairly reasonable prices (compared to just the equivalent glue gun). You'll never go back to the stretchy bag stuff again, that's for sure.

The bigger the gun, the faster it'll spray webs. And, adjustable airflow at the gun is VERY handy. If you're buying/building, keep those things in mind.


----------



## HalloweenGirl101 (Feb 22, 2009)

Where can you buy these? Or, if anyone has a tutorial or wouldn't mind explaining, how do you make them?
UnOrthodOx, you mentioned "the eqivalent glue gun." Do you have to modify the glue gun to use it for this or can you just use a glue gun? You also mentioned the webs don't like to come off of some things- do they come off of regular walls, mirrors, and windows pretty smoothly?
Thanks for any help =]


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

> Where can you buy these? Or, if anyone has a tutorial or wouldn't mind explaining, how do you make them?
> UnOrthodOx, you mentioned "the eqivalent glue gun." Do you have to modify the glue gun to use it for this or can you just use a glue gun? You also mentioned the webs don't like to come off of some things- do they come off of regular walls, mirrors, and windows pretty smoothly?
> Thanks for any help =]


Here is the how-to I used.

How to build a pneumatic cobweb shooter!


The commercially available guns use 80W glue guns as the smallest gun. These start at around $20 or so (plus shipping)

Then you're going to spend another $10 or so in parts. 

Or, you can buy a pre-made one for around $50+

The two main commercial ones I know of are the Minions Webber (occasional banner on the forum here), and the Webcaster gun (sold in some stores). Google either of those and I'm sure you'll find em. 

My 60W gun did ok for what I needed it to do this last year, but I sure wouldn't want to try to web anything remotely considered a large area. 

Which is why I'm eyeballing a 240W gun on a surplus list...


----------



## texashalloween08 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures! I was always curious to see what the webcaster gun did, and see how it would weather. We have crazy weather Halloween-time here in north Texas! After seeing your display, I may have to make one for my cemetery!


----------



## HalloweenGirl101 (Feb 22, 2009)

^^Thanks for the info UnOrthodOx, that definitely helps! =]


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

We sell the Webcaster gun for $49.99. When we got them in last year we took one for a test drive. It was quick and fun to use. You go through the glue sticks pretty fast if you're going for a heavy webbed look. You just stand back and squeeze the trigger and fan back and forth a bit. My friend who helped with the testing took one home and did up his front porch. He loved it. He did say some heavy winds did damage some of the wide stretches. But overall they stayed up for the whole month of October no problem. They come off non-porous surfaces fairly easily, but sticks like "glue" to everything else... go figure. Here's our test photos.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

If you have an air compressor and a hot glue gun, go to the hardware store and get an air nozzle. Hold the air nozzle under the hot glue gun. When hot glue starts coming out, shoot the air into the hot glue. It works great. I did my whole haunt last year this way. You have to use two hands to do it this way. But, I saved lots of money doing it this way. Plus all that money I didn't spend on a pre-made unit I could spend on hot glue sticks!!!!!!!

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Im not very handy at making stuff so I bought one last yr. I was doing a spider's lair. It was FANTASTIC! I was very happy with the results.. use caution though!! I was spraying the web in an upward direction and accidently turned off the air flow.... burned my hand pretty badly, I learned the hard way to *wear gloves*! It was a great investment tho, I used the web caster on several projects last yr besides the spider lair and Im sure I'll use it on several again this yr


----------



## darthvisor (Feb 19, 2009)

I got one from Minions last year. It took a little bit to get it adjusted right but once it got going, it was great. I would definately get the long glue sticks rather than the short ones. I used mine outside in early October and it held up great to November, when I finally had to take them down. It does stick to wood, etc (go figure), but I used a power washer and it came off easy...yes, you can make one yourself, but I am not that handy....


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

if you dont have a good air compressor, it will be very frustratingly slow...i borrowed one from a friend and don't know if i will use this item again...the clean-up is a lot of work as well!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

We have only played with our webcaster gun, but I have to say that it is among the coolest gadgets I've invested in. I got mine from a Halloween store in LA for $49.99. I had been wanting one for a while, and not being handy with electronics and the such, didn't feel I should venture into making one myself.... I totally dig that they sell glue sticks for it in different colors, and glow in the dark (which REALLY glows under a black light btw)....Totally recommend buying or making one.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Here are a couple of links to where you can buy one:

Minions Web - Minions Webber Hot Glue Web Shooter - Project & How To Pages

and:

Devious Concoctions - Un-Earthed Halloween Props.

On the devious concoctions site select Special Effects from the menu, and you'll find the webber.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

We will be carrying both minions webber and webcaster this year. I have used both and they take some getting use to.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I bought mine from Minions and just loved it. It has a small learning curve to it but, I did HUGE spider webs around my front yard. I'm talking about 15' by about 45'. What you might want to do if you make big ones is: use fishing line to make a diagram of what you want. I did it like a huge spider web and then ran the webbing between the lines. I did it in the trees and had them running to the ground where the huge spiders were. To stick the line to the ground I ran the fishing line to tent spikes and then just tied the line to the tree branches and stetched it to the tent spikes. The only draw back was that the kids thought they could walk through the webbing and almost tripped over the lines and tent spikes. Do this away from the walking area! Also buy a lot of long web sticks. This stuff is addictive!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

We got ours from frighteners entertainment and I can't recommend it enough. The webs are so realistic looking and do hold up well to weather. Even if strong winds blow some loose, it looks fantastic blowing in the breeze.

Be warned though, it's addicting. You'll want to web and web and web LOL


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Cassie7 said:


> We got ours from frighteners entertainment and I can't recommend it enough. The webs are so realistic looking and do hold up well to weather. Even if strong winds blow some loose, it looks fantastic blowing in the breeze.
> 
> Be warned though, it's addicting. You'll want to web and web and web LOL


LOL. my roommate had such fun playing with ours he kept asking "what else can we web?" I was laughing and telling him to conserve that attitude for the decorating come Oct 1st. I fear he may become overzealous and I may have to take it away from him!


----------



## hacksaw42 (Sep 18, 2004)

*Shooter*

Hey Guys cool post. What is the pressure you are using on the air ?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, you run at 90PSI, but most(all?) these guns have an adjustable nob right on the handle (no guage) so in reality, you're running something lower and adjusting it per your situation.


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 16, 2008)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> If you have an air compressor and a hot glue gun, go to the hardware store and get an air nozzle. Hold the air nozzle under the hot glue gun. When hot glue starts coming out, shoot the air into the hot glue. It works great. I did my whole haunt last year this way. You have to use two hands to do it this way. But, I saved lots of money doing it this way. Plus all that money I didn't spend on a pre-made unit I could spend on hot glue sticks!!!!!!!
> 
> - Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


this is what I do as well, works great


----------



## Frosty Don (Nov 25, 2005)

Vancouver said:


> if you dont have a good air compressor, it will be very frustratingly slow...i borrowed one from a friend and don't know if i will use this item again...the clean-up is a lot of work as well!



Agreed. 

You either need a TON of compressed air volume or a TON of patience. If you have a big compressor tank, no problem. If you are using on of those little 1 gallon jobs, not great!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

I wanted to get one of these but didn't want to shell out $250 to get the 4cfm air compressor just to run it.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

We have a 5 gallon compressor that works fine with the Webcaster we picked up at Transworld (uber cheap) earlier this year.


----------



## hacksaw42 (Sep 18, 2004)

*Shooter*

What is the wattage of the Glue guns you guys are using ?


----------



## Vai (Sep 26, 2006)

If you want a really cheap and easy way to do this. This is how I made mine...
All you need is an electric air matress pump ($20 here in Aus) and a glue gun.


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

I made an awesome one with a 250 watt hot glue gun. I covered my whole front yard with it. It was great.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I bought one two years ago. Worked phenomenal the first year and I went crazy with it. A little too crazy because I am still finding randoms splotches of glue from that year. Shortly after starting my display, my wife found a way to break the trigger. I put it away to look at this year because I didn't have time last year. I finally said screw it and acquired a new one from Halloweenasylum.com (check 'em out) I will be ready to use it in a week.(I am running behind) I can't wait because that step is always the last one and that means I am done! 

Buy one. Make one. Either way. Get one.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

How is that stuff to clean up?


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

TheEighthPlague said:


> How is that stuff to clean up?


Very easy. It just pulls off.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

feedmelies said:


> Very easy. It just pulls off.


Unless you have a rough wood trim exterior on your home. It kind of took root.


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting the link Vai  Hmm...I wonder if a hair dryer might work lol 

angelique_nm


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

My step dad bought it and it makes awesome webs. We used a 5 gallon tank and it worked well. Also, the gun is a normal glue gun too. Perk.


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's another how-to for making your own webcaster:

webcaster how-to

What I like about this one is the .pdf for the tube. Takes the guesswork out of bending it to fit.


----------



## ernstdesigns (Sep 20, 2010)

mikentn said:


> Here's another how-to for making your own webcaster:
> 
> webcaster how-to
> 
> What I like about this one is the .pdf for the tube. Takes the guesswork out of bending it to fit.


Yes, but that surebonder gun is a little hard to find. By the time you buy the gun and the fittings, you are only 5 bucks cheaper than buying one pre-made.

I did the math, and decided that 5 bucks was worth the 2-3 hours I would save trying to build one. So I bought the pre-manufactured one. It works great, and although you COULD use it as a regular glue gun, why waste the expensive one on that? I bought a cheapo gun at Kmart for crafting/building props, and reserve my webcaster for webs.


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

ernstdesigns said:


> Yes, but that surebonder gun is a little hard to find. By the time you buy the gun and the fittings, you are only 5 bucks cheaper than buying one pre-made.
> 
> I did the math, and decided that 5 bucks was worth the 2-3 hours I would save trying to build one. So I bought the pre-manufactured one. It works great, and although you COULD use it as a regular glue gun, why waste the expensive one on that? I bought a cheapo gun at Kmart for crafting/building props, and reserve my webcaster for webs.


You're right, it is hard to find. Closest thing I found via Google would be the pro4000A for approx. $28 on Amazon, and then it's not the same casing, so it may take some work to get the air line situated in the casing. Methinks I may just wait until Nov 1 and see what I can pick up a pre-made one for to use next year.


----------



## bldaz (Jun 4, 2010)

I built mine three or four years ago pretty much just like the Surebonder and it still is working pretty well. I would like to make or buy a higher heat version that would be far better. The stuff will stick to anything (hands fingers) pull paint off, stucco, etc. so dont let it get on anything you want to keep prestine. 
As far as building them, as they say in Pirate lore " is more what you'd call "guidelines" than actual rules"


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

Higher wattage definitely is better. I messed around with my 20 watt hobby glue gun and a air compressor. It was fun, but the glue gun couldn't go without small breaks. I built a web gun using a 250 watt gun... the gun is always hot and will push out as much web as you want without stopping. Also, the web is finer.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Personally, I would just build one.


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

feedmelies said:


> Higher wattage definitely is better. I messed around with my 20 watt hobby glue gun and a air compressor. It was fun, but the glue gun couldn't go without small breaks. I built a web gun using a 250 watt gun... the gun is always hot and will push out as much web as you want without stopping. Also, the web is finer.


Where the heck did you find a 250 watt gun??


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

mikentn said:


> Where the heck did you find a 250 watt gun??


Amazon.com: 3M Scotch-Weld AE II Hot Melt Applicator: Home Improvement: Reviews, Prices & more


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Jul 8, 2010)

I was looking at the webcaster gun and tutorials on how to build a web gun with a Hot glue gun, I would recommend buying the webcaster gun its cheaper then making one by yourself and easier. If you were to make one yourself would need a 80w Hot glue gun ($40+) copper pipe ($10) Numerous air compressor fittings and whatever you would want to use for connecting the copper to the glue gun probably zip ties by the time you do all that your in about $80 - $100 depending on the prices where you live and where you get them. I bought the webcaster and I’m very satisfied with it. The only downside of it is the quick connect fitting seems a bit to small and leaks a little bit of air, I don’t know if anyone else had a problem with this but I did also you have to have at least a 6 gallon air compressor I have a 2 gallon and it would last about 20 seconds till my tank had to refill and ended up wasting a lot of glue.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

My web gun I made cost less than $30 total. I don't know why your estimates were so hi.


----------



## bldaz (Jun 4, 2010)

I had old gun using it gave me a reason to get a new better dual heat version for work. Cost maybe twenty bucks with all the parts. You can buy the gun at HD for twelve. The fun is making the props and saying yeah I made that. This is the reason this site and others are here IMHO.
I would get a higher heat model dont know about 250 watt but at least somewhere in the mid 100. it can recover and be able to send glue out. Cheers


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

I have both a homemade one and a store-bought one, and the homemade one works better for two reasons. 1) It has a needle valve to control air-flow at the gun. Less air makes sticker web; more air shoots farther. 2) It is a 100W (vs 80W for my WebCaster). Those extra 20W really do make a difference. Also, the copper tubing angles up so I can hold the gun lower - less arm fatigue. The store-bought one is ok for small, detailed work, but for most of my haunt, I prefer the homemade one.

Oh, and when I ordered the hot glue gun, I also bought a 60 pound box of glue sticks. Nice.


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Jul 8, 2010)

BATFLY said:


> My web gun I made cost less than $30 total. I don't know why your estimates were so hi.


Well at my local lowe's a 80w hot glue gun is about $35 - $40 and the copper is $10.. It really depends where live and if you buy it online or locally.


----------



## arthur (Aug 25, 2010)

hey i bought 2 of them this year thinking O WOW THIS WILL ROCK.. anyways tried 1 out and sold the other.. the 1 i opened i had to kinda mess around with the air pipe...make sure it kinda points straight or a bit lower not up towards the tip... also i found if you use the regular glue sticks but get the long ones and i gently and slowly press the trigger while pushing the glue from the back it works great.... DO NOT USE INDOORS or on places that you want to remove it after... gets stuck and messes things up...


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

arthur said:


> hey i bought 2 of them this year thinking O WOW THIS WILL ROCK.. anyways tried 1 out and sold the other.. the 1 i opened i had to kinda mess around with *the air pipe...make sure it kinda points straight or a bit lower not up towards the tip*... also i found if you use the regular glue sticks but get the long ones and i gently and *slowly press the trigger* while pushing the glue from the back it works great.... DO NOT USE INDOORS or on places that you want to remove it after... gets stuck and messes things up...


Both of those a good tips. My homemade gun wasn't working right because the air tube was pointed up. Once I made it straight, it started working perfectly.


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

Bought one from Spirit today for $25 (50% discount). Supposedly an 80W gun. I figure if it doesn't perform, I can get a 100W gun or higher and rob the tubing and valve from this one and put it in the new one.


----------

